# Rocket Man?



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

And I think it's gonna be a long long time

Til I un-derstand Italian minds

The Rocket product deals have got me beat

Oh no no no,.... think I'll stick with tea

Rocket, man, your product naming is too much for me.......

So here is the problem........

Looking at Rocket, they are apparently bringing new products out all the time in the mid range, HE, Vibration pump.

So there are presumably deals to be had on rollout models as dealers clear their old stock ready for the current/new Rocket Espresso V. (Giotto or Mozzafiato)

So I am finding attractive deals (on the face of it) for V2, and V3 machines. Both sold as "New and boxed".

I understand that the V2 is not a new model, and it certainly looks it, cosmetically. I presumed it was the rollout kit, as I was led to believe by one dealer that the V3 with PID is the new model. But surely the V is the newest model? And it certainly looks different with the bigger knobs. It wasnt helped by an evident photo mistake on the BB site which confused me for a while re the Mozzafiato.

Do these things hang around for years in stock rooms or something? Just how old is the V2 going to be?

So if the 2017 V model is retailing for about £1300, how much for an old V2? Or a V3 ?

What do you think guys? Save money on a V2 or V3PID, or go with the New V? If the former, what sort of pricing should I be looking for for a V2 or V3 PID. Im not bothered either way about a PID on a HE machine.

As a former Marketing pro I am frankly amazed at the apparent chaos of the various companies in bringing these premium - priced Top-End products to market.....

At least Expobar makes it easy. Just throw everything you can into it and charge a Grand!









Any advice and comment would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

I faced exactly the same dilemma a couple of weeks ago when I needed to replace my old espresso machine. I had decided on the Rocket Giotto, but the question was which one? The differences between the various models may not matter much to you, or they may matter a lot. I felt I would be using the new machine for a long time, so I didn't want to find myself thinking I'd made the wrong choice a few months down the road.

What's different about the 2017 Giotto Type V?

(Some but not all of the differences, I'm sure)

1. Metal cup rail instead of vinyl plastic. (Nice, but not critical)

2. PID is located behind the drip tray instead of being a separate item that has to be plugged/unplugged. (Convenient)

3. The boiler is now insulated. (This was important to me)

Seattle Coffee Gear has a nice Crew Review Video for the Giotto Type V on YouTube, which I found helpful:






Personally, I don't feel you'd go wrong with any of the models, they're all good machines. That said, I opted for the 2017 Giotto Type V, and I'm very pleased with my choice.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

The type V just soooooo looks the part with the fantastic "de luxe" knobs and that smack you in the face Big R, big cream dials...... lovely. I hadn't noticed the metal cup rail on the V. But I did feel it was a bit cheap to stick a plastic one on the V3. It does make one wonder where else they have skipped a bit on the inside..... cos these machines aren't cheap.

Sometimes I just wish I could enjoy Gold Blend and be done with it......

(but only for an instant!)

^^^^ see what I did there!?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

If I ever did pay slightly more for buying from BB (and I'm not sure I actually ever did) that money has been repaid over and over in proper instruction manuals for their machines, little treats included in packages, telephone support as I tinker with the internals of my machinery, free service kits, even advice on living in Switzerland.

This is not a normal retail outfit. They go far far beyond what is reasonable to ask and I'm in my twelfth year of leaning on them for support.

Plus they're nice people.

Edit: Claudette even introduced me to DFK and thus the forum.. long slow slide from there


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

You can't get a better recommendation than that. From the land of perfect organisation too. Praise indeed.

It's slightly curious that I lived just a few miles from Wellingborough until a few years ago! I could have popped in for a fiddle with ease!


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree with everyone who has said to order from a reputable company, located in the UK. From what I've heard, Bella Barista has an excellent reputation and fits the bill. Their pricing certainly seems reasonable as well, but even if it were a bit more, it would be worth it for the excellent support as well as the educational material they provide. If I lived in the UK, that's the company I would choose. I live in the US and so I picked a company here, one with high standards and an excellent reputation for post-sale support.

I cannot express how pleased I am with my Giotto Type V. It's everything I thought it would be and more. If that's the one you choose, CardinalBiggles, I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## rodderix (Sep 25, 2017)

UK have 2 official Rocket Espresso dealers. Bella Barista for North and Coffee Bay Traders for South. Just got my Mozzafiato Type R from Coffee Bay Traders and couldn't be more happier!


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

Plus ***** in the Cotswolds. We have over 200 Rocket machine customers todate and operate under the Barista Club (monthly payment plans on Rockets) and proespresso.co.uk brands (for higher end prosumer machines) . We have a showroom in the Cotswolds so you can view the Rocket range before you buy. Happy to help. Tim


----------

